# Festbrennweite - Entfernung zum Objekt



## schmitti81 (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne ganz blöde Frage.
Wie kann man berechnen wie weit entfernt man von einem Objekt (Person) stehen kann um mit einer Festbrennweite den ganzen Körper/nur den Kopf auf das Motiv zu bekommen?

Angenommen ich hab ein Objektiv mit Festbrennweite 50mm.
Gibt es da eine Formel um auszurechnen wie weit ich da weg sein kann/muss?

Danke für Eure Hilfe bei dieser dummen Frage.

Grüße
schmitti81


----------



## Leola13 (28. Januar 2010)

Hai,

schau mal hier Optische_Abbildung   und hier puchner.org oder hier elmar-baumann.de  oder hier  mimi.hu/

Ciao Stefan


Viel Theorie


----------



## chmee (28. Januar 2010)

Das liesse sich aus dem vertikalen/horizontalen Bildwinkel errechnen.. Und ist auch abhängig von der Bildsensorgröße.

Beispiel : 50mm - horiz Bildwinkel 40° - vertik. Bildwinkel 27° (am Kleinbild wohlgemerkt)

Du willst einen Menschen mit 1,8m fotografieren, lässt auf dem Bild noch ein bissel Platz oben und Unten, also roundabout 2m. Dazu nun die Winkelangaben aus den technischen Daten oben:

*Querformat Kleinbild:*
Winkel alpha ist 27° oder 0,47rad, dabei ergibt sich ein Tangens von 0,509. Das sind die Werte im Einheitskreis (also Entfernung 1m). Wenn man eine Verhältnisrechnung anstellt ( 2/0,509 = 3,95) sollte das Ergebnis die Entfernung des Fotografen zum Objekt sein -> *3,95m*.




*Hochformat Kleinbild:* 2 / tan(40°) = *2,38m*

Bei kleineren Sensoren muss das Verhältnis zum Kleinbild einbezogen werden. 

zB Canon 1000D mit Cropsensor 1,6 Hochformat = 2 / tan(40°) *1,6 = *3,81m*
Cropsensor 1,6 und Querformat = *6,32m*

Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen Fehler gemacht, sollte so hinkommen.
mfg chmee

p.s.: Ja, ich habe einen kleinen Denkfehler drin, denn wie man am Bild sieht, geht man vom rechten Winkel aus. Ich erklärs morgen genauer  Ändert am Ergebnis aber nicht viel..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2010)

Is zwar Lingo-Code, aber ich denke mal es sollte kein Problem sein, den Code zu verstehen und in andere Sprachen zu transferieren.


```
-- Anwendung:
-- lbxComputeFOV (50, 1, 10)
-- Wobei Brennweite in mm, Distanz in Meter angegeben wird
-- Brennweitenfaktor ist 1 für Vollformat Chips oder z.B. 1.6 für Canon APS-C Chips

on lbxComputeFOV(lbxBrennweite, lbxBrennweitenFaktor, lbxDistanz)
  lbxChipBreite = 36.0
  lbxChipHoehe = 24.0
  
  -- Brennweitenverlängerungsfaktor einarbeiten
  lbxChipBreite = lbxChipBreite / lbxBrennweitenFaktor
  lbxChipHoehe = lbxChipHoehe / lbxBrennweitenFaktor
  lbxChipDiagonale = (sqrt(power(lbxChipBreite, 2) + power(lbxChipHoehe, 2)))
  
  lbxFOVhorizontal = 2.0 * (lbxDistanz * tan(atan(lbxChipBreite / (2 * lbxBrennweite))))
  lbxFOVvertikal = 2.0 * (lbxDistanz * tan(atan(lbxChipHoehe / (2 * lbxBrennweite))))
  lbxFOVdiagonal = 2.0 * (lbxDistanz * tan(atan(lbxChipDiagonale / (2 * lbxBrennweite))))
  
  put string(lbxFOVhorizontal) & "m"
  put string(lbxFOVvertikal) & "m"
  put string(lbxFOVdiagonal) & "m"
end
```

Hoffe das hilft ein wenig weiter.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo!



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Cropsensor 1,6 und Querformat = *6,32m*


Hast Du Dich da irgendwo verrechnet?
Denn PHP rechnet bei 27° 6,28m aus.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich erklärs morgen genauer


Welchen Morgen meinst Du?!. 



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Is zwar Lingo-Code, aber ich denke mal es sollte kein Problem sein, den Code zu verstehen und in andere Sprachen zu transferieren.


Ich kenne nur Lego. 
Aber mit PHP geht es auch..... sogar fast identisch.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Hoffe das hilft ein wenig weiter.


Nicht wirklich.
Soll "lbxDistanz" die Entfernung zum Objekt sein?
Gerade nach der wird ja gefragt..... und ist somit unbekannt.

Mir erscheint die Berechnung über den Bildwinkel auch irgendwie logischer.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2010)

Moin Dr Dau. Na, verrechnet nicht, aber großzügig Nachkommastellen weggeworfen (ich hab mal schnell mit dem windowseigenen Taschenrechner kalkuliert)

Morgen Morgen..  Ich hatte Freitag Abend eine feuchtfröhliche Party und brauchte auch noch den gestrigen Tag um wieder zu Sinnen zu kommen. Aber Anbei die Zeichnung und der kleine Unterschied.



In der Schnellzeichnung sieht man den Unterschied und das Ergebnis unterscheidet sich doch um mehr als 5cm  Die Berechnung ist insofern einfach, als dass man ein (bzw zwei) rechtwinklige(s) Dreieck(e) daraus macht und mit dem halben Öffnungswinkel und der halben Bildhöhe rechnet.

Beispiel :
2m Bildhöhe bei Querformat bei Kleinbild - immer noch das 50mm. ergo 27°.
Bildhöhe/2 / tan(Öffnungswinkel/2) = Entfernung
2/2 / tan(27/2) -> 1 / 0,24 = *4,16m* anstatt 3,95m

mfg chmee


----------



## schmitti81 (31. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Ich werd versuchen damit weiterzukommen.

Grüße
schmitti81


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Februar 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Beispiel :
> 2m Bildhöhe bei Querformat bei Kleinbild - immer noch das 50mm. ergo 27°.
> Bildhöhe/2 / tan(Öffnungswinkel/2) = Entfernung
> 2/2 / tan(27/2) -> 1 / 0,24 = *4,16m* anstatt 3,95m


Sage mal, kann es sein dass der Cropfaktor garnicht mit in die Berechnung einfliessen darf?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass Du auch das EF-S 18-55mm Kit-Objektiv hast.
Mit den Daten aus dem Handbuch habe ich für 18mm Brennweite einen Abstand zur Tür (knapp 2m hoch ) von 1,58m (Hochformat) bzw. 2,38m (Querformat) errechnet (ohne Cropfaktor).
Ich habe zwar nur mit dem Zollstock auf dem Boden gemessen und die Kamera in der Hand gehalten (evt. neigt man sich ja auch unbewusst etwas vor/zurück), aber im grossen und ganzen würde ich "könnte passen" sagen.
Evtl. kannst Du es ja bestätigen.


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2010)

Also, das 18-55 hab ich nicht mehr, aber ich hatte es  Ersetzt durch das ehrwürdige Tamron 17-50 2.8. Das 18-55 ist ein EFS, also nur für Crop gerechnet, das KB-Äquivalent wäre 29-88mm.

reelle Brennweite(Bildwinkel) des Crop-EFS 45,5° vertikal, Querformat, Bildhöhe 2m
1/tan(45,5/2) =* 2,44m*

Da steckt der Fehler im Detail, oder genauer in der Ausnahme. EFS sind Cropobjektive, während EF-Objektive (bei Canon) als KB-Brennweiten angegeben sind. Da muss man auch bei den anderen Anbietern aufpassen (Tamron, Sigma etc..). Heisst also, KB-Objektive an Cropkameras bekommen den Faktor, "beschnittene" Objektive bekommen ihn nicht. Gut, dass Du immer aufmerksam mitliest 

mfg chmee

p.s.: @schmitti81: Die Frage ist nicht dumm, aber es wird Dir die Erfahrung zeigen, ob sie denn so wichtig ist. Pauschal sagt man, dass man, wenn man einen Menschen in seinen "normalen" Proportionen ablichten möchte, doch mindestens 80mm(KB) oder 50mm(KB am Crop) nehmen sollte. Mit 18mm musst Du vielleicht nur 2m entfernt sein, aber Du hast schon die Weitwinkligkeit, die den Menschen nicht "normal" abbildet. Spätestens bei schönen Frauen ärgert man sich zu Tode und Portraits werden mit niedrigen Brennweiten witzig, aber nicht ästethisch im Sinne der -sagen wir mal- Glamourfotografie.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Februar 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> reelle Brennweite(Bildwinkel) des Crop-EFS 45,5° vertikal, Querformat, Bildhöhe 2m
> 1/tan(45,5/2) =* 2,44m*


Jetzt verwirrst Du mich schon wieder, denn wie oben bereits genannt komme ich auf 2,38m..... genauer gesagt kommt PHP auf 2.38472932799m.
Verstehe mich nicht falsch, es geht mir nicht um die paar Zentimeter, sondern darum dass ich dabei bin einen "Entfernungsrechner" in PHP zu realisieren..... den ich dann eigentlich auch anderen zugänglich machen will (und dann sollten die Ergebnisse schon stimmen ).



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Da steckt der Fehler im Detail, oder genauer in der Ausnahme. EFS sind Cropobjektive, während EF-Objektive (bei Canon) als KB-Brennweiten angegeben sind. Da muss man auch bei den anderen Anbietern aufpassen (Tamron, Sigma etc..). Heisst also, KB-Objektive an Cropkameras bekommen den Faktor, "beschnittene" Objektive bekommen ihn nicht.


Danke für den Hinweis..... dann lag ich also zumindest im bezug auf das EF-S richtig. 
Allerdings stellt sich da dann auch gleich die Frage wie ein Laie erkennt ob es sich um ein Crop-Objektiv oder ein KB-Objektv handelt?
Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Canon: EF-S --> Cropobjektiv / EF (inkl. L-Serie) --> Vollformat
Nikkor: DX --> Cropobjektiv / FX --> Vollformat
Tamron: Di II --> Cropobjektiv / Di --> Vollformat
Sigma: DC --> Cropobjektiv / DG --> Vollformat
Tokina: keine Infos gefunden
Walimex: scheinbar alles Vollformat
Ergänzungen/andere Hersteller/Korrekturen sind natürlich gerne gesehen. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Gut, dass Du immer aufmerksam mitliest


Dafür lese ich nun im PHP-Forum weniger. 
Wenn man sich für reletiv treures Geld eine DSLR zulegt, dann sollte man sich damit natürlich auch näher befassen (man muss aber ja nicht gleich zum Profi werden). 
Dass ich jetzt speziell in diesem Thread "mitmische" liegt daran dass ich noch lichtstarke Objektive suche.
Da die Entfernung zum Objekt bei mir mehr oder weniger vorgegeben ist (Indoor-Aufnahmen), stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage nach der Brennweite.
Im Grunde ist es also ein und die selbe "Suppe"..... nur dass man eigentlich in eine andere Richtung rechnen müsste.
Da die Brennweiten und Bildwinkel aber von den Herstellern vorgegeben werden, muss man halt gucken was es für Objektive gibt und wie weit man jeweils vom Objekt entfernt sein muss (womit wir dann wieder bei dem Thema, der Formel, wären ).


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Soll "lbxDistanz" die Entfernung zum Objekt sein?
> Gerade nach der wird ja gefragt..... und ist somit unbekannt.
> 
> Mir erscheint die Berechnung über den Bildwinkel auch irgendwie logischer.



Naja, ob die Berechnung über den Bildwinkel "logischer" ist, lässt sich trefflich diskutieren.
Schließlich rennt man ja nicht mit einer Brennweiten/Bildwinkel-Tabelle durch die Gegend.

Außerdem reden wir hier, soweit ich es verstanden habe, über ein Problem mit 2 Unbekannten.
Weder die Brennweite, noch die Distanz sind fest vorgegeben.
Das hat zur Folge, dass man sich ohnehin an das Ergebnis rantasten muss, indem man einfach
mal bestimmte Werte annimmt.

Aber wenn es dem Seelenfrieden dienlich ist, dann hier die nach lbxDistanz aufgelöste Berechnung,
bei der wenigstens mit lbxFOVhorizontal die Objektgröße in Metern (und nicht abstrakte Bildwinkel)
genutzt werden können. 


```
on lbxComputeDistanz(lbxBrennweite, lbxBrennweitenFaktor, lbxFOVhorizontal)
  lbxChipBreite = 36.0
  lbxChipHoehe = 24.0
  
  -- Brennweitenverlängerungsfaktor einarbeiten
  lbxChipBreite = lbxChipBreite / lbxBrennweitenFaktor
  
  lbxDistanz = lbxFOVhorizontal / 2.0 / tan(atan(lbxChipBreite / (2.0 * lbxBrennweite)))
  
  put lbxDistanz
end
```

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Februar 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem reden wir hier, soweit ich es verstanden habe, über ein Problem mit 2 Unbekannten.
> Weder die Brennweite, noch die Distanz sind fest vorgegeben.


Ich verstehe es anders..... 2 bekannte Werte und 1 gesuchter Wert.
Der TE hat eine angeommene Brennweite von 50mm und will dazu nun die nötige Entfernung wissen, um ein 2m hohes Objekt drauf zu bekommen.
Bei mir ist es anders..... ich habe eine angenommene Entfernung von z.B. 2,5m und will dazu nun die nötige Brennweite wissen, um ein 2m hohes Objekt drauf zu bekommen.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Das hat zur Folge, dass man sich ohnehin an das Ergebnis rantasten muss, indem man einfach
> mal bestimmte Werte annimmt.


Es sind ja bestimmte Werte angenommen worden..... Brennweite und Objektgrösse..... bzw. Entfernung und Objektgrösse.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn es dem Seelenfrieden dienlich ist, dann hier die nach lbxDistanz aufgelöste Berechnung,
> bei der wenigstens mit lbxFOVhorizontal die Objektgröße in Metern (und nicht abstrakte Bildwinkel)
> genutzt werden können.


Womit ich wieder zu einem anderen Ergebnis komme..... inzwischen habe ich einen "Toleranzbereich" von ca. einem halben Meter in der Entfernung.

Da wir hier nicht auf ein gemeinsames Ergebnis kommen, muss ich davon ausgehen dass es nicht möglich ist die gesuchten Masse zu errechnen.


----------



## schmitti81 (15. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe es anders..... 2 bekannte Werte und 1 gesuchter Wert.
> Der TE hat eine angeommene Brennweite von 50mm und will dazu nun die nötige Entfernung wissen, um ein 2m hohes Objekt drauf zu bekommen.



Genau das war mein Ausgangspunkt.
Mir ging/geht es nur darum zu wissen, ob ein Objektiv mit 50mm Brennweite sinnvolln ist oder nicht.
Also z.B. angenommen ich hätte ein Objektiv mit 50mm Brennweite und ein Objekt mit 1,80m, wie weit muss ich entfernt sein um das ganze Objekt auf das Bild zu bekommen.

Danke trotzdem euch allen.

Grüße
schmitti81


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Womit ich wieder zu einem anderen Ergebnis komme..... inzwischen habe ich einen "Toleranzbereich" von ca. einem halben Meter in der Entfernung.
> Da wir hier nicht auf ein gemeinsames Ergebnis kommen, muss ich davon ausgehen dass es nicht möglich ist die gesuchten Masse zu errechnen.



Ich würde sagen, nicht "WIR", sondern "DU" kommst auf kein gemeinsames Ergebnis. 
Die Formel ist korrekt und da gibt es auch keinen Toleranzbereich.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Februar 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sagen, nicht "WIR", sondern "DU" kommst auf kein gemeinsames Ergebnis.


Nicht "ICH" sondern "PHP". 


Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Die Formel ist korrekt und da gibt es auch keinen Toleranzbereich.


Welche Formel ist korrekt?
Wenn ich die von chmee nehme und das Ergebnis mit dem von Deiner Formel vergleiche, dann kommt PHP (nicht ich ) auf unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, trotz gleicher Brennweite und Objektgrösse.
Also ist entweder Deine oder chmee seine Formel verkehrt.


----------

